# Teclado, darle sonido mediante MIDI u otro sistema



## organistico (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola!

Tengo en posesión un pedalero de órgano (tomémosle como "teclado 32 notas").

Me gustaría que sonara, ya que lo utilizo en casa para estudiar junto con mi piano, que tiene doble función, puede sonar con cuerdas o como si fuera un teclado contrapesado electrónico. En cambio El pedalier no suena, porque es totalmente independiente del piano (su procendencia es diferente). Hace poco le puse unos contactos a cada tecla (pedal), vamos, un interruptor a cada uno... ahora sólo necesitaría que alguien me dijera cómo conectar los contactos al piano (electónicamente) si es posible, si no, mediante otro sistema, como por ejemplo, transformar el pedalero a MIDI, ya que el piano lo permite. Aunque tenga que crear mi propio circuito, me da igual...

Gracias!


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Ayudaria mucho que postearas fotos o esquemas.., Salu2.


----------



## organistico (Sep 10, 2009)

OK.

Me he fijado al hacer la foto que hay un conector (cuadrito rojo) para un posible "segundo teclado", donde se podría enganchar el pedalero sin tenerlo que enchufar al dispositivo midi del piano. He marcado en un cuadrito amarillo las conexiones que van al teclado del piano. Son conectores de 15 pines cada uno. Creo que sería la mejor opción.

Sobre lo del pedalero, no le he podido hacer una foto ya que se me ha acabado la batería de la cámara y no encuentro el cargador... pongo una foto de un pedalero que hay por internet, imaaginémosle que no le hecho nigún contacto, y esta como si no estuviera modificado (sin ningún cable).

Mäs adelante pondré más fotos (mañana, seguramente) de cómo son los sensores de cada tecla (que está pensada para que capte la fuerza de ejecución de la tecla), cosa que no quiero, ya que quiero un sonido siempre igual. Sólo para hacerse una idea. Adelanto que tiene un montón de diodos, 1 resistencia, un pequeño circuito integrado sencillo y 1 condensador.

Si se necesita algo más, ya me lo pediréis. (Supongo que lo haréis) ;-)

Envío un esquema muy básico. Espero que sirva de algo

Los contactos con cada pedal se debería hacer por detrás de las teclas.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, espero las fotos anunciadas. Si te voy siguiendo, tu pedalero solo tiene pedales y suiches, verdad ?.

En tal caso, la tarea es transformarlo en un instrumento MIDI pero nota que su estructura basada en suiches no dá para implementar algunos efectos como Aftertouch y los asociados a la presion sobre las teclas...

Creo haber visto en el foro algunos desarrollos sobre el tema de intrumentos MIDI. Pon en el buscado del foro la palabra clave MIDI... Salu2.


----------



## organistico (Sep 11, 2009)

no tenía switches,  pero se los puse... exactamente esos efectos son los que no deseo... más bien, para lo que quiero, no hace falta... y supongo que complica la faena... jeje...

 a ver si encuentro el cargador de la cámara... 

ahora miro en el buscador...

he buscado lo que me comentaste, pero por lo que he encontrado es la creación, desde un principio, el sonidoDiodo Schottky Diodo Schottky   Yo lo que quiero es como "ampliar el teclado" desde el Do0 hasta el Fa2 del piano, utilizando los sonidos ya existentes en el propio piano, es decir, unir el pedalero y el piano en uno solo, como un "pianórgano"... 

Te envío un nuevo esquema ampliado en otro post

Aquí está. Te enviaré las otras fotos en cuanto pueda ;-)


----------



## organistico (Sep 11, 2009)

He podido hacer ya las fotos...

Explico:

Los sensores de las teclas están divididos en dos partes, si quitamos la que no tiene las conexiones al [circuito principal -->(foto adjunta en otro post)] funciona la zona señalada con rojo, mientras que la zona no señalada con rojo no funciona. 
Lo que quiero yo es crear el circuito de la zona señalada con amarillo (hay una línea separatoria, seguramente es hasta la línea descontínua, tomémosla ésta como final).
Por eso incluyo fotografías de la continuación del circuito para coger de él la nota que falta (por una!!!!)... aunque si es muy complicado se puede eliminar esta nota, ya que es muy del extremo y no se encuentran casi nunca en ninguna partitura, por no decir nunca.... 

Si no se ve bien, las tengo a una resolución mucho mayor...

También decir que el condensador electrolítico es de 100(micro)F , las resistencias del circuito primario son blanco-naranja-violeta-dorado,  el circuito integrado es de 16 pines y es "HD74HC138P" y en pequeño pone "4G46", y, cómo no, los diodos (especifícame el tipo). En la continuación del circuito hay 4 o 5 resistencias de 3300Ohms con +-5% de tolerancia.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 12, 2009)

Hola organistico: He revisado las imagenes que pusiste y tengo algunos comentarios:

- Todas las tarjetas parecen originales, sin modificacion alguna (no se ven los suiches que agregaste).

- las imagenes 1, 3, 4 corresponden a la parte superior de las placas mientras que las 2,5, 6 y 7 son de la parte inferior, verdad ?.

- Como funcionaba tu pedalera inicialmente ?. Era un accesorio del piano ?.

- Las imagenes de los placas posteadas me recuerdan al teclado de la computadora.

- Me llama la atensión los conectores identificados en la placa como CN1 y CN2. Estos son las conexiones con otros componentes externos.

- Puesto que se trata de modificar algo existente, ayudaria muchisimo contar con
el esquema de la pedalera original. Mira si está en la documentacion del aparato o con la marca/modelo del mismo ve si puedes conseguirla con el vendedor/fabricante /Internet. En especial, los conectores CN1 y CN2 a que corresponden ?.

- El CI  HD74HC138P es un demultiplexor 3 a 8. Y su funcion es mas entendible si se ve el plano de la pedalera o se conoce el funcionamiento en detalle de la misma.

Resumiendo, es necesario contar con la documentacion de la pedalera. Si no consigues los planos, tu puedes hacerla, no es tan dificil y puesto que es un circuito que se repite varias veces, basta con identificar uno perfectamente. Salu2.


----------



## organistico (Sep 12, 2009)

De acuerdo. Cada guión que has dado te lo respondo con un guión...

- Todos los componentes electrónicos son del piano. Las tarjetas son las de los teclados. Cuando se pulsa los interruptores azules (mediante la tecla, que está situada justamente arriba de los contactos azules). Todos son originales. Agregué interruptores a la pedalera.

-Es relativo... No sé como se mira un circuito, si con los componentes electrónicos arriba o situados abajo. Decir que en el piano están situados los interruptores azules en la verde, por lo tanto, están colocados éstos mirando hacia arriba con los componentes hacia abajo. Las conexiones le llegan por abajo.

- La pedalera me la dio un organero  (persona que contruye órganos de tubos) que tenía un pedalero que le sobraba. Originalmente no tenía ningún cable ni nada, porque la transmisión a los tubos era mecánica por lo tanto se acciona todo mecánicamente. Le puse unos sensores a cada tecla. Pero se los he quitado porque el funcionamiento del circuito es totalmente diferente a como lo había hecho. Olvidemos que tiene sensores y lo tengamos como si fuera original. A ver si te encuentro un esquema de un pedalier de órgano. 


-Sí, son muy parecidas, sólo que si te fijas tiene dos puntos negros por cada sensor de la tecla. Uno está más elevado que el otro el de detrás llega primero y según cuando llega el otro, es más fuerte o más débil el sonido. 

- Los conectores de lado derecho (los 2 de color negro) van a la continuación del circuito, para las notas mas agudas, para evitar que sea tan largo. El blanco va directamente al circuito que envié en las primeras fotos, al conector señalado en amarillo.

- En realidad de lo que se trata es crear el circuito de los teclados para el pedal, sólo que sin el sistema de la fuerza que se aplica a cada tecla. Esto puede ser una cosa secundaria, no sé si habrá algún problema a la hora de mandar datos a la placa matriz del piano. En tal caso si tiene la función de fuerte/suave, no pasa nada. Por si no lo he dicho antes, los sensores son de las teclas del piano.

- Sobre el CI, de mando unas fotos de cómo actúa la tecla sobre los sensores. Ahí también te dice cómo están situados los sensores.

Sobre lo último, no existe ésta. Ni siquiera en la página oficial de KAWAI.

No sé si me he dejado algún punto, espero que haya sido de ayuda las aclaraciones. Para  todas las fotos, quité todas las teclas para sacar el circuito. Excepto  la principal, que está situada en otro sitio accesible.

Te envío las fotos en otro post.  Utilizo el ordenador con lector de tarjetas MS/PRO
Gracias por tu ayuda.

Aquí están. Digo esta frase para alargar los 15 caracteres...


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 12, 2009)

Si tu teclado admite entradas MIDI, podés usar un Arduino para mandar las señales del pedalero al teclado vía MIDI.
Más información acá:

http://www.arduino.cc/playground/Main/InterfacingWithHardware
http://www.arduino.cc/playground/Main/MIDILibrary


O podrías usar algo similar al Arduino en vez de esté (Sugerí eso porque se consigue en casi todo el mundo, es barato, hay muchísima información en internet y es facil de usar).
El protocolo MIDI es bastante simple, eléctricamente es muy parecido al RS232. (De echo se puede usar una señal RS232 como MIDI).


----------



## organistico (Sep 12, 2009)

Por lo que he leído, es un hardware programable con ordenador... Es muy buena idea, en lugar de crear una copia de las señales del teclado... Pero el problema es que no tengo ni idea de programación...Tengo material para crear un circuito, pero programarlo... eso ya es muy avanzado para mi... busco una solución sencilla... Al no ser que me lo expliques con gracia y llene la casa con arduino's...


----------



## organistico (Sep 12, 2009)

retiro lo dicho...

No me había fijado en el segundo link... Voy a intentar traducirlo...

Creo que es muy buen aporte...

Voy a leérmelo y después comento!!

Gracias

Vale, en caso de que lo haga de este modo, ¿como conecto todos los contactos de los pedales a la placa de arduino? 

Lo siento, soy un negado en electrónica... Sólo soy músico...


----------



## organistico (Sep 13, 2009)

Gracias por vuestro tiempo.

He encontrado en una página web un pdf donde está todo lo que se necesita para crear lo que yo buscaba... lo  dejo adjunto por si algún "músico loco" necesita este PDF para crearse algo por el estilo.

Si no me hubiera dicho DriX que existía arduino, no habría podido contactar con una persona que hizo algo similar con un arduino, y me ha explicado cómo hacer una cosa más sólida, sin necesidad de programación.

salu2 y Gracias


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 14, 2009)

Eso que pusiste es similar a lo que sugerí, solo que en vez de un Arduino se usa un Pic, que se programa en Assembler en vez de C (es más complicado), y el programa no te lo dan, tenés que comprar la placa entera que cuesta $130 dolares (me fijé en la página).

Si te interesa lo del Arduino, fijate en la página oficial www.arduino.cc
En el Playground tenés muchos ejemplos, hasta una librería exclusiva para MIDI, y en los foros te van a poder ayudar.
Yo tampoco se programar C (aunque tengo conocimientos de otros lenguajes), y el Arduino lo programo igual, en la página están todas las referencias de cómo programarlo.
La página tiene varias partes traducidas al español y sección en español en el foro.



Saludos.


----------



## organistico (Sep 14, 2009)

No me digas que tengo que programarlo... ya me había hecho ilusiones

como sea verdad me cojo una baja por depresión... 

Dime dónde está el apartado que dice que hay que programarlo... porque no lo encuentro... a mí me pareció que las funciones de esos CI ya servían si tener que programarlos.... en todo caso, dónde está el método para "meter" la información en el chip? parece que es muy sólido y pos sí sólo ya funciona... jeje

Espero tu respuesta...
.Slu2


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 14, 2009)

Se programa con un programador de PICs uno de los integrados antes de soldarlo.

Desde ya te digo que sin programar nada te va a ser dificil armar algo como lo que querés..


No sé si dice en algún lado que necesita programarse, ahora no me acuerdo, pero ya mirando en la foto te das cuenta que usa un PIC, y eso se programa, por si solo no hace absolutamente nada.




Saludos.


----------



## organistico (Sep 15, 2009)

Vale... entonces ya me olvido del midi...  Un demultiplexor 3 a 8 HD74HC138P está programado o también es programable? Espero que no.... Si no, ya no tengo nada que hacer....


Gracias por la ayuda

Ojalá fuera una pic de las antiguas, de las anteriores a 1990...


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 15, 2009)

oganistico: Saludos. Tu post #8: Entiendo que las fotos corresponden al teclado de tu piano pero  yo entendia que la idea era adaptar la pedalera con un interface MIDI... Asi que tambien se necesitan unas imagenes de la pedalera con sus tarjetas (si es que tiene). El HD74HC138P es un circuito integrado de logica digital y no es un PIC ni un chip programable... Salu2.


----------



## organistico (Sep 15, 2009)

no tiene.

Sólo tengo en pedalero asecas, que tiene un contacto por cada tecla y nada más y de ahí sale 30 cables... 1 que manda la corriente y todos los otros los que envían señal por tecla. se trata de crear un Midi a partir de eso... una solución puede ser arduino, pero preferiría no utilizar para nada un ordenador... en todo caso programar un CI y que sea ya permanente.
Salu2


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok.  tu piano es MIDI ? Que aparato recibira (y procesará) las señales MIDI de la pedalera ?. Salu2.


----------



## organistico (Sep 15, 2009)

Este... Es original, de serie

Creo que ya nos hemos entendido....


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 15, 2009)

Aja... Bueno ahora hay que empezar el diseño hardware/software...
De manera general, el controlador MIDI de la pedalera deberá hacer lo siguiente:

- leer el estado de los 30 cables... La linea que encuentre cerrada la debe "reportar" al controlador MIDI... emitiendo los eventos midi respectivos (codigo de nota, etc).
- Vuelve a leer los 30 cables en busca de nuevos cambios...
- Cuando el pedal pulsado inicialmente se libere, lo reportara... Salu2.


----------



## organistico (Sep 15, 2009)

eso sí... que se pueda tocar hasta 3 notas a la vez como mínimo... como máximo todas... jeje

arriba hay un pdf donde está el diseño de 1... a lo mejor sirve de ayuda... lo haría, si no hubiera que programarlo... estaría bien que se hiciera para 32 notas, por si alguna vez encuentro un pedalero con más notas... (Do1-Sol3 en lugar de Do1- Re3)
 Estaría bien que tuviera un transpositor de 1 octava grave (Do0-Sol2) y [el más no pedir si tuviera un semitonal hasta una octava (12 transposiciones hacia abajo, 12 transposiciones hacia arriba.]

Eso es todo... Espero que no sea demasiado pedir, pero lo más importante es que pueda tener la posibilidad de 2-3 notas mínimo
[] Evitable


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 15, 2009)

Cómo vas a tocar más de dos notas a la vez con los pies?? 


Para mí lo más simple es hacer algo con el Arduino que tome las pulsaciones de las teclas y las envíe por MIDI al teclado que tenés. Inclusive se podrían agregar un par de potenciómetros para ajustar la velocidad de la nota, seleccionar diferentes instrumentos, etc (tiene 6 entradas analógicas de 10 bits el arduino).


Pero como ya te dije varias veces, sin programar no vas a hacer nada. No esperes encontrar algo "listo para armar" donde solo tengas que soldar las cosas porque no creo que tengas mucha suerte (aunque quién dice que no..).

Probar de tratar de programar no mata a nadie, una vez que le tomás la mano es como escribir en castellano casi.


----------



## organistico (Sep 16, 2009)

jeje.. bueno... seguramente sobre lo de programar me dirá lo mismo tecnogirl

Sobre lo de los pies es para hacer momentos en algunas obras (sobretodo a partir del romanticismo.) Se llevan con los pies, arrastrandolos (con pequeños saltitos) o utilizando "tacón punta" (se utiliza el talón del pie para las blancas y la punta del pie para las negras) y por un motivo más elemental, para pasar de una nota a otra necesitas que la otra tenga un poco de libertad para que no dependa de la anterior... Un órgano Hammond le pasa esto, sólo puedes tocar 1 ala vez, pero en unórgano de verdad hace falta... Pondría un video de un ejemplo de utilización de hasta 3 notas, pero el autor lo ha quitado, era el mejor video de youtube...

Lo único que necesita es un regulador de volumen de salida (no sé si es posible), y el hecho de tocar más de 2 notas. No sé qué quieres decir con "ajustar la velocidad de la nota" y no hace falta la selección de instrumentos, sólo que emita señal en midi para que el piano interprete esas notas.

Vale, vale... sin programar no se hace nada... ya encontraré el modo de hacerlo si no es con arduino...

espero vuestras respuestas...

Si se va a hacer con arduino me explicas cómo se hace, porque aparte del adruino hace falta más CI, unos 3... por lo que he visto en las web


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 17, 2009)

Organistico: Adivinaste... DriX tiene razon... el controlador MIDI tiene que hacer funciones un tanto complicadas que no son posibles (o demasiado complicadas de implementar) sin requerir de un dispositivo programable como un microcontrolador o una PC. Lo de las 3 o mas notas simultaneas no son problema alguno... El transpositor creo que tampoco es problema, solo que hay que agregar otro suiche en alguna parte para activarlo. Todo el misterio esta, justamente, en el controlador MIDI. 

De hecho, el documento PDF que posteaste en tu mensaje #12 es lo que tengo en mente como solucion a tu consulta.

Si no quieres programar un controlador, veo una posibilidad, reciclar un instrumento MIDI, por ejemplo una organeta (+80 teclas) al cual se adapte la pedalera. Seria cuestion de reemplazar los circuitos de las teclas a los suiches de la pedalera.


----------



## organistico (Sep 17, 2009)

Seguro que encontraré a alguien que me ayude a programarlo, cualquier persona que entienda algo de electrónica. No creo que sea un gran problema, seguro que hasta es fácil y todo...

Lo de "reciclar" un teclado no está mal... sólo que debería comprarme uno... jeje...

Bueno, pues no pasa nada, si me dices qué programa necesito para programar el CI y me haces un .txt que sea copiar y pegar en el programa, no debe ser tan dificil programar 1...

Debe ser que no soy muy bueno en inglés, pero no encuentro nada de utilidad en páginas de arduino por ejemplo: sólo en esta que hace un pequeño teclado de 8 notas...
http://little-scale.blogspot.com/2007/06/arduino-midi-out-example.html


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 18, 2009)

Que modelo es tu Kaway ?.

El teclado MIDI para reciclar puedes buscar en las llamadas mantas (o ventas callejeras) o en tiendas de electronica que venden material de segunda mano... o mira en los clasificados de la prensa o internet, podias conseguir algo baratillo.

Sobre tu ultimo link  me parece que faltan otras partes del circuito... Basta con comparar al otro documento de tu post #12 para ver la diferencia.

Creo que ya estuviste por 
http://www.sound-research.net/pedal_encoder.html
de donde vino el documento del post #12. Los componentes del circuito son muy conocidos pero mira que usan un microcontrolador PIC y en su programacion esta el secreto de la gran cantidad de funciones que ofrecen. Podrias consultar con ellos si te venden el firmware (PED32-2 firmware) del circuito. Salu2.


----------



## organistico (Sep 18, 2009)

El kawai es un kawai anytime piano k-18ea. 

Había pensado en engancharlo directamente como cosa temporal al circuito de los teclados con un mecanismo que funcione igual al de la foto. No se me da muy bien el Paint.  La cajetilla cuadrada sólo es el circuito, sea complicado o sea fácil a realizar... Lo único que hace es hacer la misma función de la tecla que según la velocidad a la que tarda en apretarse 2 interruptores en un diferente momento casi insttantáneo da la fuerza de ataque, que es lo que quiero hacer, sólo que siempre suen igual (para el pedal)

Si realizara 32 circuitos como este, podría aplicarlos directamente sobre el chip del piano... y si algún sía consigo algún teclado, ya lo desguazaré y lo reciclaré...

Ya sé, la expresión escrita no es lo mío... No hay quién me entienda.... 
Espero que sea claro...


----------



## organistico (Sep 19, 2009)

exacto. Faltan otras partes del circuito porque se supone que es sólo lo que se tiene que "modificar" de la arduino. Pongo una web donde sale la arduino completa "http://webzone.k3.mah.se/k3dacu/arduino/releases/serial_v2_single_sided/schematic.gif"

sólo que falta ampliarlo a una extensión de notas mayor...

me he encontrado esto en un sitio sobre arduino... tal vez sirva de ayuda:

/*
 MIDI note player

 This sketch shows how to use the serial transmit pin (pin 1) to send MIDI note data.
 If this circuit is connected to a MIDI synth, it will play 
 the notes F#-0 (0x1E) to F#-5 (0x5A) in sequence.


 The circuit:
 * digital in 1 connected to MIDI jack pin 5
 * MIDI jack pin 2 connected to ground
 * MIDI jack pin 4 connected to +5V through 220-ohm resistor
 Attach a MIDI cable to the jack, then to a MIDI synth, and play music.

 created 13 Jun 2006
 modified 2 Jul 2009
 by Tom Igoe 

http://www.arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/MIDI

 */

void setup() {
  //  Set MIDI baud rate:
  Serial.begin(31250);
}

void loop() {
  // play notes from F#-0 (0x1E) to F#-5 (0x5A):
  for (intnote = 0x1E; note < 0x5A; note ++) {
    //Note on channel 1 (0x90), some note value (note), middle velocity (0x45):
    noteOn(0x90, note, 0x45);
    delay(100);
    //Note on channel 1 (0x90), some note value (note), silent velocity (0x00):
    noteOn(0x90, note, 0x00);   
    delay(100);
  }
}

//  plays a MIDI note.  Doesn't check to see that
//  cmd is greater than 127, or that data values are  less than 127:
void noteOn(int cmd, int pitch, int velocity) {
  Serial.print(cmd, BYTE);
  Serial.print(pitch, BYTE);
  Serial.print(velocity, BYTE);
}


----------



## organistico (Sep 19, 2009)

se me ovidó poner la foto en el post #28 

ya sé, tengo demasiada imaginación desvariante....


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 23, 2009)

Siiii... pero no te preocupes que lo que estas aportando se va entendiendo... Ten en cuenta que este foro funciona con el principio de trabajo colaborativo... Tu das y otros te ayudan...

Viste que el PendMux 25/32 vale US$130!!. Yo creo que U$30 son materiales, el resto es mano de obra y el firmware.

El link http://www.arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/MIDI esta roto. Reporta que la pagina de tutorial/MIDI no existe ??. Seria interesante si recuperas el link al codigo completo de Tom Igoe, que se ve interesante. 

Mientras mira: YouTube - Bach, Toccata and Fugue in D minor, organ
un visor grafico musical... Salu2


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 24, 2009)

organistico: encontre varios links de Tom Igoe y los pongo aqui porque se ven interesantes para tu proyecto:
http://arduino.cc/en/Reference/Serial
http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/RowColumnScanning
http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/Midi

Salu2.


----------



## organistico (Sep 24, 2009)

He encontrado junto con un amigo (que entiende de electrónica e información) una solución con el arduino: Arduino+ 4051. Se añade al arduino los 4 Ci 4051 y se programa, y todo listo, sin ninguna preocupación más... Gracias también por vuestro tiempo y paciencia. Y disculpad si os he hecho perder el tiempo.

Si no hubiera sido por vosotros no habría conocido Arduino y aún estaría con la duda de cómo hacerlo...

Gracias!

Si queréis ver como quedó, publicaré alguna cosa en internet cuando esté montado.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 28, 2013)

Bueno tengo un teclado Casio CTK-230, es un teclado muy básico así que no viene con MIDI, lo que quiero hacer es agregarle la capacidad de brindar una interfaz MIDI-USB, me gustaría que de ser posible el teclado incluso pudiese devolver las notas y reproducirlas pero por ahora con que funcione como dispositivo de entrada MIDI basta, por ahora tengo el proyecto trabajando con un Arduino UNO R3 que me acaba de llegar hace 3 días, (me sorprende lo rápido que uno puede hacer algo útil con eso, solo me tomó una tarde hacer trabajar esta cosa), el circuito es bastante simple, solo el Arduino y un 4094, uso las PullUp internas y eso me desordenó el código terriblemente pero ya lo hice funcionar, ahora me quedan disponibles 2 pines digitales, 7 valores de la matriz que exceden el numero de teclas (es de 7x8 mientras solo dispone de 49 teclas), y los canales análogos.

Lo que quiero hacer ahora es incorporar algunos controles extra como para desplazar la octava, el sustain y análogos como la rueda de modulacion, pitchbend, volumen, panorama y otros para propósito general. lo que tengo duda es de como se envían esos comandos, por ejemplo, el sustain leí que al detectarlo el dispositivo omite los comandos para desactivar las notas, en este caso incorporé un if que impide enviar el comando si el sustain se activa pero no se si hay otra forma, en el caso del pitch lo veo simple (ya veré si funciona luego) pero los otros ¿como se manejan?


----------



## Miguel Portieles (Mar 1, 2013)

Nuyel mencionaste que trabajabas con el CC2540, mi proyecto de tesis consiste en diseñar un módulo bluetooth con el CC2540. Estoy esperando por el kit de desarrollo pero estoy atrasado en la parte del firmware. Si tienes algun proyecto de ejemplo te agradeceria que me lo enviaras


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 1, 2013)

Miguel Portieles dijo:


> Nuyel mencionaste que trabajabas con el CC2540, mi proyecto de tesis consiste en diseñar un módulo bluetooth con el CC2540. Estoy esperando por el kit de desarrollo pero estoy atrasado en la parte del firmware. Si tienes algun proyecto de ejemplo te agradeceria que me lo enviaras



La verdad nunca lo he usado, solo se que se basa en 8051, no creo que me sea muy difícil adaptarme, pero después de todo siempre los programo en C, apenas había mencionado que estaba ahorrando para comprar el programador de esa cosa, luego probaría uno, por ahora ya tengo demasiadas tarjetas de desarrollo (Arduino UNO R3, LaunchPad Stellaris y MSP430, además de una FRDM-KL25Z, y todavía tengo planeada hacer una con PIC18LF4550) así que lo deje suspendido hasta acabar todos mis proyectos pendientes, uno es esta cosa MIDI, otra es un mini taladro CNC para ahorrarme la desesperación de hacer 100 agujeros manualmente.


----------

